# Vote in my new sig image!



## Desdichado (Jul 15, 2003)

OK, I've been wanting a new, spiffy sig image for a while now, and I've got a bunch of candidates.  Because I've stumbled into a bunch of old fighting games, which I always loved playing, I've picked a bunch of images from there.  The good news is, many of these double as Marvel comics characters, which is always fun and interesting, right?

Anyway, here's the characters, and one of these images will become my new sig!   

*1. Akuma:*  The ultimate bad-guy of the Street Fighting world, a mysteriuos, dark figure that shows up to challenge you (and hand you your behind) starting with Super Street Fighter II Turbo.  An extremely popular character in the later Alpha series.






*2. Blackheart:*  Demonic entity of both fighting games and Marvel comics -- this guy just has about the coolest look of anyone I know.





*3. Captain America:*  What's not to know?  The All-American hero -- I've never been a huge fan until Marc Millar's _The Ultimates_ which finally made Steve Rogers, aka Captain America, an interesting character.  I don't necessarily see myself as the goody-two-shoes he is, but I am patriotic, at least.  





*4. 5. 6. Donovan:*  Donovan of the Dark Stalkers series is a dhampyr, half vampire, and hunter of vampires.  Of course, Dark Stalkers is a pretty cartoony game, but he's still a really interesting character.  I can't decide which of the three images I like best, so you get three choices of him summoning fire, ice and lightning respectively.













*7. Dr. Doom:*  A man after my own heart!    At least, a very interesting character, and this is a pretty neat animation, too.





*8. Hulk:*  A perennial contender.  Some of my favorite comics ever are the big greenie going up against someone who can rival him in terms of strength (the recent clash with Abomination was particularly good -- and the crossover with Pitt from Image Comics is another favorite of mine.)





*9. Juggernaut:*  Someone I'd like to see go up against the Hulk again.  One of my favorite "villains" who sometimes seems to sit on the fence.  I mean, yeah, he really is a villain, but he's not really an evil one, with overblown plans for world domination, he's just a selfish prick.  Relatively recent X-Men books seem to suggest that under his rough exterior he's not such a bad guy after all, though.





*10. Spiderman:* Everyone's favorite wall-crawling, web-slinging friendly neighborhood superhero.  I've been a fan since I was a kid.  Need I really say more?





*11. Terry Bogard:* First featured in the _Fatal Fury_ game back some 15 years ago, almost, Terry has always been a fascinating character.  Sure, not as colorful as the Marvel guys, but still a real contender for one of my favorite fighting game characters ever.  This image is from the "Mark of the Wolves" game, the kinda swan song of the long-lived _Fatal Fury_ series.





*12. Tung Fu Rue:*  OK, this guy's not necessarily so interesting, but I'm inexplicably drawn to the old coot kung fu master archetype.  I just think it's kinda fun.  The artwork looks old fashioned because it is; I don't think he's been in a game since _Fatal Fury Special_ years and years ago.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 15, 2003)

Cap or Spidey.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 16, 2003)

Weird, Tung Fu Rue is leading the pack (one of the Terry Bogard votes is mine and doesn't count -- I just needed to vote to be able to see the results.)  I certainly didn't expect that!


----------



## Welverin (Jul 16, 2003)

I went with Spidey, because it's Spider-man and Cap's been done already (was that you or someone else?) and Akuma's over done.

Where did you get all the gifs?


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.gamegen.com


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 16, 2003)

I voted for Spider-Man, for several reasons.

Joshua, based on reading your posts on these boards, I think Spidey suits you well.

First, consider Spider-Man's traits:  intelligent, strong sense of fair play, highly developed sense of humor and irony.  You have displayed some of these traits in your posts.

Secondly, there are a TON of Spider-Man images you can use if you wish to change your icon now and then.

Thirdly, I have a soft spot for the webcrawler myself.


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 17, 2003)

As long as it is not 2,4,5 or 6, I am fine with it. I have to look at these things, and those four move so much or so fast they give me epilepsy (especially the Donovans). I voted spidey. Subtle, easy on the eyes, cool.

Rav

edit: 3 typos


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 17, 2003)

I voted Spidey, because he didn't move much.  I'm not a big fan of huge moving pictures in sigs though


----------



## Blacksway (Jul 17, 2003)

Yep, spidey on the animation alone - subtle yet cool, just what a sig requires...


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 17, 2003)

Juggs coz he's funny-lookin'


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2003)

Blackheart is the shiznat!!


----------



## Arc (Jul 18, 2003)

Duh. It's old-man-fu all the way.


----------



## hong (Jul 18, 2003)

I still say nothing beats this one.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 19, 2003)

Man, you still have that file?    I'm not even sure I have one on my hard drive anymore.  I guess I can re-yoink it from this thread now, can't I?


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 19, 2003)

Or I could use this one instead....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 19, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Or I could use this one instead.... *




God no! Anything's better then that.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 19, 2003)

C'mon, everyone loves a little mini Jacko doing the Billy Jean video!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 19, 2003)

> Joshua Dyal wrote:
> 
> C'mon, everyone loves a little mini Jacko doing the Billy Jean video!




Especially as the image has no close up of how Jacko looks now!


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 19, 2003)

I like Hong's one best.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 19, 2003)

I actually used hong's picture as my sig for a few weeks or so, several years ago now.  hong is the only one who still remembers it -- he once told me it was the worst picture of Julius Caesar he'd ever seen.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 19, 2003)

I voted for Hulk. But please don't choose any of those Donovan summoning ones up - everyone will want to kill you.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 19, 2003)

I'd never have guessed you liked that Hulk animation!    Here's a few more.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 20, 2003)

How about B.B. Hood?

Fr example:





THough it would be better if there was one where she looked all sweet and innocent for a while and then whipped out the machine gun.

Still wish I had the equipment so I could make big copy of her portrait.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 21, 2003)

Also, trialling a new avatar, just for fun.  The big white thing behind his head is actually my shoulder.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 21, 2003)

This one wins as the cutest avatar.  However, I fear that if you use it, people might think you are one of EN World's youngest members.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 21, 2003)

I could deal with that!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 25, 2003)

I like the Hulk image I've got because it doesn't move much, and is thus not very annoying to other people.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 26, 2003)

What about switching to the last one JD posted, not much motion either but cooler lookoing over all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh my god....

That third Hulk image just screams "KAHHHHNNNN!!!"


----------



## Welverin (Jul 27, 2003)

So when are you actually going to decide on the new sig image? It's been almost two weeks now.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 28, 2003)

I dunno.  I let the poll run for 30 days in the settings, but it looks like a clear winner has already come out and new voters have probably dried up.  Soon now, soon...


----------



## Welverin (Jul 28, 2003)

Ah, so this will be a long term resident of your sig and not just some short term drifter destined to only be around for a few weeks.

Explains why you're going without for a couple of weeks already.


----------



## kreynolds (Jul 30, 2003)

I voted for Tung Fu Rue, for two reasons...

1) He looks cool.
2) The image isn't annoyingly huge.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 5, 2003)

interesting to note how many people are now putting comic character animated gifs in their sigs....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 5, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *interesting to note how many people are now putting comic character animated gifs in their sigs....      *




I blame, Joshua.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, the site I was using the host the pictures has decided not to allow that anymore.     Looks like I'm done.  There go all my custom smilies too...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 7, 2003)

Do you have them saved on your computer, at least?


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Joshua, even considering how much I dislike you (), if you need a place to store your image, just let me know. I've got some @home webspace that I use just for that. I'd be happy to toss them up there if you like.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't know if the files are on my computer or not, but I can easily regrab them from the site I found them on in the first place.  

KR -- thanks for the offer!  The problems I've had with this have kinda dulled my enthusiasm for the idea though, to be perfectly honest with you.  I actually am thinking I'd like to create more of a banner image type of thing; similar to yours, to tell you the truth.  But I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## Sixchan (Aug 11, 2003)

You could just link to Hong's attachment...


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 11, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *You could just link to Hong's attachment... *



   Sorry, I don't swing that way.


----------

